# Windows Live Messenger 2011 probleme



## Tigerking (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle, ich habe ein problem mit dem neuen messenger.

ersteinmal find ich den total doof.  

Was ich fragen möchte:

Ich bin jetzt mit facebook verknüpft. Wie kann ich mich aber für facebook offline anzeigen lassen ? Ich möchte nicht durchgehend dort online sein.

Kann man einstellen das man nur für eine bestimmte Gruppe in Facebook online ist ? So wie es in Facebook auch geht.


Den Nick kann man ja nicht mehr ändern was ich völlig sinnlos finde.
Nur ist mein problem das mein alter nick noch drauf ist vom 2009er.  Der hat symbole und alles dran. Wie krieg ich das denn korrigiert?


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Oktober 2010)

Tigerking schrieb:


> Hallo alle, ich habe ein problem mit dem neuen messenger.
> 
> 1.) ersteinmal find ich den total doof.
> 
> ...


 

Zu Punkt 1: wenn ich etwas "total doof" finde, dann will ich es absolut nicht haben. Nicht mal geschenkt. 
Zu Punkt 2: Wenn Du bei MSN angemeldet bist, steht oben rechts in der Ecke dein Name. Klick da mal rauf und staune. Dort steht folgendes geschrieben: "Ihren Namen bearbeiten"  . Nanu.. kann man den Namen doch bearbeiten?? Jaa, kann man. 
Zu "Gesichtsbuch" kann ich nix sagen, weil ich das "total doof" (Erklärung siehe Punkt 1) finde. 
Abschießend sei noch das kleine unauffällige Fragezeichen (steht eigentlich generell für Hilfe) erwähnt, dass oben in der Adresszeile vor sich hindümpelt.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Tigerking (3. Oktober 2010)

ja ich überlege auch wieder auf die alte version zu schalten.
Kann mir jemand sagen welches davon die aktuellste war von der 2009er ?

Mit dem namen klappt es leider trotzdem nicht. Ich kenne den punkt, aber da öffnet sich dann live.com und man kann seinen Profilnamen ändern. Habe ich getan, aber im messenger wird trotzdem noch mein Alter nickname aus dem 2009er messenger gezeigt. 

Meiner Meinung nach müsste die 2011er sehr stark überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Fate T.H (3. Oktober 2010)

Komisch bei mir wird der Name im Messenger geändert wenn ich ihn bei live.com ändere.
Name ändern -> MSN ausloggen -> kurz warten -> MSN einloggen und schon sollte sich der Nick bald ändern.

Was WLM2011 angeht der ist richtig gut geworden vor allem das er keine support hat für XP. 
Die aktuellste Version von WLM2009 ist diese -> Windows Live Messenger 2009 Build 14.0.8050.1202


----------



## underloost (3. Oktober 2010)

jo das ändern des Anzeigenamens is eigentlich ganz easy

ich hab übrigens ne andere "aktuellste Version" ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flori27 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,weil ich langsam den verstand verliere...... und zwar habe ich ein großes problem mit den messenger,er lässt nämlich KEINE videounterhaltung zu,ich habe alles nochmals überprüft und habe auch die webcamm 100 neu installiert aber garnichts ,der wlm zeigt nicht einmal die profilfotos von meinen freunden und verwandten.ich bin auch ins EXTRA menü reingegangen und habe da auch die kamera überprüft und trotz allem nichts passiert,wíe gesagt ich blich garnicht mehr durch und das seit tagen.ich versuche auch seit tagen den alten messenger reinzustellen aber das geht NICHT bei mir sonder werde immer AUTOMATISCH auf 2011 hingeleitet,leute BITTE BITTE sagt mir was ich falsch mache weil so ein komisches problem hatte ich noch nie vorher gehabt.
ich bedanke mich im vorraus für eure zahlreichen antworten


----------

